# Using a Chimney for my Pellet Stove..???



## bigruckus (Jun 14, 2011)

Can I use my chimney to vent my pellet stove..I read somewhere that your chimney needs to be relined with a smaller stainless insert???...my chimney is lined with a ceramic liner..it's about 8" square..and has about a 30 feet run to the ridge...my chimney is a brick chimney with a ceramic liner..


----------



## sparkydog00 (Jun 14, 2011)

First question would be...what else is venting into the chimney...then go from there!


----------



## heat seeker (Jun 14, 2011)

I believe that you need to line your chimney. That said, a friend of mine is using an old chimney, unlined, which is also tied to a gas water heater. That is a recipe for disaster, but I cannot get them to do it right. It's been that way for a couple of years, but I fear the worst.


----------



## bigruckus (Jun 14, 2011)

My chimney is lined with the square ceramic liners..my oil furnace is in the basement and is hooked up to the same chimney...my pellet stove will be on the first floor...about 10 about the furance...my furance only runs when I need hot water..


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 15, 2011)

if they are the same flue, then its a "no go", any chance you have more than one flue in that chimney?


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello

I have a 30 foot Cinder Block Chimney with ceramic liner.

After doing research and using it this way for 2 years I found no additional liner was needed. See pic below.


I did have the Oil Boiler connected to it, so before I installed the pellet stove I installed a double wall stainless steel chimney for the boiler.

Nowadays by code you cannot have any 2 heating appliances on the same flue. It will fail inspection and insurance companies do not accept it.

However it would probably work ok except you may have problems with draft. The new heating appliances all have blowers that will buck each other if using the same flue. That is the reason.

The blowers in your burner and pellet stove creates more draft when running so the fire in your boiler and your pellet stove will get too much combustion air when the other appliance is running. This extra drafting at times creates uneven burns and changes the efficiency and air flow and also cause back drafting!! Let's say for an example, that when the pellet stove exhaust blower starts up it creates initial pressure in your chimney and will cause the air to not only go up the chimney but also go down the chimney and thru the boiler and out thru the burner's air intake. If their is any CO (CarbonMonoxide) combustion gasses in the boiler from just being on, then the CO will come into the living space and that is a danger and a health risk. Granted the amount of CO would be small and most likely not cause a problem but, this is against code and is totally unexceptable to any health official or code inspector or insurance agent.

Hope this explains it.


----------



## bigruckus (Jun 15, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I have a 30 foot Cinder Block Chimney with ceramic liner.
> 
> ...







I'm not sure what I'm looking at..is that your boiler...looks like it is vented into the chimney and also somewhere else ( the right side of the photo???)....is this what you did to your boiler???...I'm confused??


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello

What you see is 4" Pellet Stove Pipe, the right side goes to the back of the pellet stove thru a tiled cement board wall within the proper wall thru. The left side dumps into the chimney. The oil boiler now is completely separate and out of the picture.

See stove adapter connected to Pellet stove and wall thru in pic below:


----------



## bigruckus (Jun 15, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> What you see is 4" Pellet Stove Pipe, the right side goes to the back of the pellet stove thru a tiled cement board wall within the proper wall thru. The left side dumps into the chimney. The oil boiler now is completely separate and out of the picture.
> 
> See stove adapter connected to Pellet stove and wall thru in pic below:






So as I see it... you ran the pellet stove through the wall into the SAME pipe that hooks up to your boiler..then ran the boiler pipe out to the chimney...??


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 16, 2011)

bigruckus said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, the oil boiler has it's own stainless steel chimney now strait up behind the original chimney that the pellet stove is now connected!

See pics


----------



## bigruckus (Jun 16, 2011)

A ok..thanks


----------

